# Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

In letzter Zeit häuften sich die Berichte über den Ausfall von SSD in Zusammenhang mit Intel Chipsätzen der 6x-er Reihe in verschiednen Foren. Von Bluescreens und Hängern berichteten die User. 
Crucial ging dagegen bereits mit einem Firmware Update vor, da sich Berichte über die Modelle C300 und  M4 häuften.
Computerbase vermutet die Ursachen des Fehlers bei den AHCI-Stromsparfeatures. Im Forum des Herstelles OCZ wird derweilen diskutiert welchen Beitrag die Intel CHipsätze der 6x-er Serie dazu leisten.

Erste Lösungsansätze für das Problem gab es in Form eines Bios Reset, dem Aktivieren des HotPlug bei Asus Mainbaords oder ein Bios Update des Mainbaords. Computerbase fiel dabei auf das in der Bios-Aktulalisierung auch eine neue Firmware für die Intel Management Engine enthalten war. Weiterhin wurde durch eine Aktualisierung des Treibers die Engine komplett deaktiviert.

Intel hat inzwischen einen Update der Chipsatzspezifikationen herausgebracht, in dem ein Fehler in Zusammenhang mit der Managment Engine aufgelistet ist. In der Probelmbeschreibung wird darauf eingegangen das der Fehler dazu führen das die Engine nicht mehr reagiert, woduch Hänger oder sogar Abstürze verursacht werden können. Diese Fehlerbeschreibung passt hierbei auf die von computerbase durchgeführten Tests.
Die Fehler traten besonders oft mit Sandforce SSD's auf, der Controllerhersteller arbeitet bereits an weiteren Firmwareupdates.  

Computerbase rät möglichen Betroffenen dazu die neuste Firmware der SSD zu nutzen sowie die aktuelle Bios Version des Boards. Weiterhin sollte ein Bios Reset sowie ein Update des Selben vorgenommen werden, da die Engine auch Fehler in den Bios-Einstellungen verursachen kann.
Bei Asus Mainbaords wird zudem dazu geraten die Hot-Ülug Funktion für den Sata Port der SSD zu aktivieren.


Quelle:
Verursacht Fehler in Intel-Chipsatz SSD-Probleme? - 23.07.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Jop, hatte eben schon erwähnt, sehr interessant.
Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt, nicht dass es ein "Sata Gate Reloaded" gibts, oder so.
Jedenfalls sieht die "no fix" Liste von Intel sehr böse aus. 

Ist denn jetzt klar, welcher Chipsatz betroffen ist? Ist mir nicht so klar.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Afaik die ganze 6xer Serie.
Also von H61 bis Z68. Habe jedenfalls nichts gegenteiliges gelesen.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das erklärt bei mir einiges, die Symptome kenne ich irgendwie---


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Darf ich fragen welche SSD du verwendest?


----------



## Master Shake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das kommt davon, wenn man die Jungs in der Qualitaetssicherung zum Geldzaehlen abzieht


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche SSD du verwendest?


 
Eine Intel Postville 160gb. Und je länger die zusammen laufen desto öfter hab ich Freezes im Idle, heute morgen 4x. seitdem läuft er durch...


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Wirst du denn jetzt die Lösungsansätze durchprobieren? Kannst du von deinen Ergebnissen berichten?


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Einfach keine SSD verbauen, würd ich vorschlagen, so wäre das Problem dann auch gelöst


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Und was soll das bringen?
Bei AMD Sytem sollen die ganz gut laufen hab ich gehört.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ich hab heute mein CMOS gecleart, weil der Artikel und ein Thread im US Forum von OCZ mir gut begründet hat, warum im CMOS hinterlegte Werte Schuld an besagtem Problem haben.
(Das Problem war Freeze, bei Warmstart wird die SSD nicht mehr gefunden, erst nach Kaltstart wieder,kam bei einer OCZ und Corsair SSD mit Sandforce 2281vor)

Alle sonstigen Lösungsansätze haben bei mir bisher nichts geholfen (neueste Firmware auf den SSD´s,LPM in der Registry abschalten,usw...), aber ich habe jetzt die ersten 24 Stunden ohne einen solchen Freeze hinter mir, sonst hatte ich mindestens 2 Mal am Tag das Problem. 

Lag wohl wirklich daran das die IME irgendwelche Werte im CMOS falsch hinterlegt.

Hier ist der Thread im OCZ Forum mit dessen Hilfe man auf IME & CMOS kam,der im Artikel erwähnt wurde:
Technical Discussion Intel Management Engine cmos corruption and its effects

Sollte sich das Problem weiterhin zeigen melde ich mich hier, das Thema betrifft ja ziemlich viele.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei AMD Sytem sollen die ganz gut laufen hab ich gehört.



Sie laufen auch bei intel gut sofern man keinen 6er Chipsatz hat

@Topic ... das mit den Bluescreens hört sich nicht gut an, die 6er Serie scheint eine echte Problemserie zu sein.

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

@axxo: Danke für den Bericht.

@XE85: Habe nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Im OCZ Forum und im Corsair Forum(bin in beiden Aktiv weil ich mich mit dem Problem beschäftige) sind auch viele Leute, die mit einem AMD System diese Freezes haben.
Das die Intel 510-SSD´s diese Probleme machen ist übrigens nicht bekannt (die haben ja auch einen Marvell Controller verbaut), deswegen habe ich mir jetzt so eine bestellt und gebe die jetzigen SSD´s weg, hab zum Glück noch nicht die 14 Tage überschritten und kann noch umtauschen 

Bei Crucial hat man das Problem wohl auch per Firmware beseitigen können allerdings heisst es das die ihre SSD´s mit der Firmware dermaßen beschnitten haben das sie dadurch die Leistungsangaben nicht mehr einhalten können.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Die Crucial m4 SSD's haben auch nen Marvell verbaut und machen diese Probleme trotzdem, laut der News.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Also ich hab nen P67 und das bootet brav von ner Corsair F120 (keine Ahnung welcher Controler) aber das System läuft seit ca 3 Monaten, teils 24 Stunden.
Bis jetzt ist noch nichts Negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das ist richtig, in meinem Post sollte das jetzt auch nicht so klingen als wären SSD´s mit Marvell Controller aussen vor(hab mich bisschen unglücklich ausgedrückt), sonst hätte ich den Bericht ja nicht richtig verstanden . Mir ist nur bei meinen Recherchen zum Thema aufgefallen das ich jetzt hier in dem Thread das erste mal lese, das jemand mit den Intel-SSD´s auch die Probleme hat.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Tja SSDs sowie der Intel Chipsatz für SB scheinen einfach nicht wirklich 100% ausgereift zu sein. Schade für die Kunden, die ne Menge ärger haben...


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Naja, ich finde man sollte das nicht überbewerten und deswegen gleich den ganzen Chipsatz runtermachen. SSD´s sind eben noch was halbwegs neues und das die so Fehlerfrei wie eine HDD laufen kann wohl eben nach so kurzer Zeit wohl noch nicht durchgehend gewährleistet werden, kann man eben nicht mit einer Technik die es schon 20 Jahre gibt nicht vergleichen.
Ausserdem klingt das für mich nicht nach einem Fehler,der sich nicht korrigieren lässt, es ist ja (von zuhause aus ohne RMA) von selbst zu beheben.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ganz so neu sind SSD's nun auch nicht mehr. Da kann man schon mehr erwarten.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ganz so neu sind SSD's nun auch nicht mehr.



Das nicht, allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das SSDs noch nicht so weit sind das man da von einem "rundum sorglos Packet" sprechen kann.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das ist halt die Frage, ob es "nur" ein Firmware Problem ist, oder ob nicht doch irgendwo im Silizium der Fehlerteufel steckt. Das Problem scheint ja nicht bei jedem auf zu treten. Für mich klingt das nicht gerade beruhigend, wenn man an den SATA-Gate-Bug denkt, bei dem eben ein Transistor zu schnell gealtert ist. Die meisten haben nichts davon mitbekommen, aber einige schon. Wäre natürlich der SUPER-GAU für Intel. Hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht zutrifft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das nicht, allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das SSDs noch nicht so weit sind das man da von einem "rundum sorglos Packet" sprechen kann.
> 
> mfg


 
Aber SSDs gibt es nicht erst seit gestern, Intel sollte sich dessen klar sein und ein wenig mehr entwickeln und weniger sinnfreie Werbeposts machen.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Bis jetzt ist das in dem Bericht ja alles aber auch noch halbwegs Spekulation,ich denke das Intel RST/Sandforce-Konstrukt ist noch nicht ausreichend genug durchgetestet worden. 

Viele sagen auch das es hilft, anstatt dem Intel Rapid Storage-Treiber den msahci zu installieren und im Raid betrieb tritt der Fehler wohl auch nicht auf, deswegen tippe ich darauf das es am Intel AHCI/RST Treiber liegt, so oder so, der Fehler liegt wohl bei Intel. Andererseits taucht es auch bei AMD Systemen auf was widerrum das wiederlegt. So richtig sicher ist sich im Moment eben noch niemand.

Festplatten liefen in den Anfangszeiten (damit meine ich die ersten 5 Jahre) auch nicht ganz Problemfrei. Heutzutage gibt es aber 100mal mehr Features und Dinge zu beachten wenn man etwas neues Entwickelt von daher verstehe ich es schon wenn etwas nicht auf Anhieb 100% Fehlerfrei funktioniert, dennoch ist es natürlich auch nicht richtig das die Kunden die Tester spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Bei Problemen mit AMD Chipsätzen weiß ich nichts, und es scheint ja auch nur der eine Intel Chipsatz betroffen zu sein.
Die Frage ist aber, was ist mit dem Chipsatz vom Sockel 2011? Nicht dass sich da das gleiche anbahnt.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber SSDs gibt es nicht erst seit  gestern, Intel sollte sich dessen klar sein und ein wenig mehr  entwickeln und weniger sinnfreie Werbeposts machen.



Da das Problem offenbar vor allem in kombination mit Sandforce Controllern auftritt würde ich hier nicht von einer alleinigen Schuld von intel sprechen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage, ob es "nur" ein Firmware  Problem ist, oder ob nicht doch irgendwo im Silizium der Fehlerteufel  steckt.



So wie sich der Artikel leist eher ersteres, da zum einen offebar vor allem Sandforce SSDs brtroffenen sind und zum anderen sich das ganze so wie es scheint mit einem Firmware update beheben lässt - das dieses Update einen Hardwarefehler im intel Chipsatz beseitigt ist in meinen Augen eher unwahscheinlich.

mfg


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ich werdee mal morgen testen meine SSD in den IDE Modus umzustellen und einige weitere Tips befolgen. Kann leider nicht sofort sagen obs fruchtet, der PC lief zwischendurch auch so mal ein paar Tage fehlerfrei.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das Problem tritt nicht vor allem bei Sandforce Controllern auf - oder warum hat Crucial direkt nen Firmwareupdate rausgehauen?
Scheint also sowohl bei Sandforce wie auch bei Marvell aufzutreten.

Sollte Intel da wieder Mist gebaut haben bin ich mal gespannt wie sie diesmal reagieren.
Letztes mal war der Umgang bzw die Lösung ja halbwegs annehmbar.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt nicht vor allem bei Sandforce Controllern auf - oder warum hat Crucial direkt nen Firmwareupdate rausgehauen?
> Scheint also sowohl bei Sandforce wie auch bei Marvell aufzutreten.
> 
> Sollte Intel da wieder Mist gebaut haben bin ich mal gespannt wie sie diesmal reagieren.
> Letztes mal war der Umgang bzw die Lösung ja halbwegs annehmbar.



Wie man es nimmt, annehmbar wäre ein Austausch an der Haustür, nicht erst nach Erhalt des alten Boards, ich hab mein Rev. 1 immer noch.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Immerhin besser als das Problem totzuschweigen.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Problemen mit AMD Chipsätzen weiß ich nichts, und es scheint ja auch nur der eine Intel Chipsatz betroffen zu sein.
> .


 
Ich aber, weil sich in den Herstellerforen ja auch Leute melden, die besagte Probleme mit einem AMD System haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Da das Problem offenbar vor allem in kombination mit Sandforce Controllern auftritt würde ich hier nicht von einer alleinigen Schuld von intel sprechen.



Intel ist dafür verantwortlich, dass angeschossen System korrekt laufen, tun sie es nicht, kann es natürlich an dem Sandforce Controller liege. Da der aber bei AMD keine Probleme bereitet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Problem auf Seiten Intels zu finden ist.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> oder warum hat Crucial direkt nen Firmwareupdate rausgehauen?



Bei Crucial gabs doch, ganz unabhängig vom Chipsatz, Probleme mit den SSDs die öfter mal hängen blieben. Möglicherweise hängt das Update damit zusammen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel ist dafür verantwortlich, dass  angeschossen System korrekt laufen, tun sie es nicht



Tut es ja auch, mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen, die sich laut User berichten ziemlich leicht beheben lassen. Zudem ist es ja nicht so das es keine Alternative zu den Sandforce Controllern gäbe. Intel kann sicher nichts dafür wenn ein Dritthersteller seine Hausaufgaben nicht macht und die eigenen Produkte nicht ausgibig auf allen Plattformen testet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da der aber bei AMD keine Probleme  bereitet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Problem auf Seiten Intels zu  finden ist.


 
 Die oben erwähnten Probleme mit Crucial SSDs traten, laut User Berichten, auch auf AMD Plattformen auf

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ist jetzt aber auch nur ne Vermutung...da liegt das mit dem Chipsatz näher.
Aber genau sagen kann mans jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Kleines Update: die Warnung, die ich im Ereignislog jedes Mal vor dem Freeze bekam, trat eben wieder auf, nachdem der Rechner im Sleep Modus war. (Ein Zurücksetzen auf Gerät "\Deviceport\RaidPort0" wurde ausgegeben).

Nur diesmal folgte kein Freeze, denke mal es lag wirklich daran das die IME was im CMOS hinterlegt hatte was zu den Freezes führte. Naja jetzt mal beten das es das wirklich war.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Gab es nicht schon öfter Probleme mit SSD's im Sleepmodus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Die oben erwähnten Probleme mit Crucial SSDs traten, laut User Berichten, auch auf AMD Plattformen auf


 
Das muss aber nichts bedeuten, das kann viele Ursachen haben.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> So wie sich der Artikel leist eher ersteres, da zum einen offebar vor allem Sandforce SSDs brtroffenen sind und zum anderen sich das ganze so wie es scheint mit einem Firmware update beheben lässt - das dieses Update einen Hardwarefehler im intel Chipsatz beseitigt ist in meinen Augen eher unwahscheinlich.
> 
> mfg


 
Man kann aber Hardwarefehler unter Umständen damit kaschieren. Es werden ja anscheinend auch Funktionen abgeschaltet. Wenn die Hardware Probleme macht, die damit in Verbindung stehen, "löst" man ein Hardware-Problem mit einem solchen Firmware.

Zudem gibt es ja scheinbar nicht mit allen Systemen bei der gleichen Konfiguration ein Problem, was in meinen Augen eigentlich eher nicht für ein Firmware Problem spricht.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich die SSD Hersteller an irgend eine Norm nicht halten, oder eine Spannung durch Serienstreuung teils komplett ausreizen/überreizen und der Chipsatz damit Probleme hat. Das ganze Spekulieren bringt an der Stelle aber recht wenig und ist auch hinfällig. Was für die Kunden relevant ist, ist, dass es wieder im Zusammenhang mit dem SB Chipsatz Probleme gibt.

Noch so eine Umtauschaktion wie beim SATA-Bug kann sich aber selbst Intel eigentlich nicht leisten, zumal die Stückzahlen dieses mal noch weitaus größer sind...

Hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Man kann aber Hardwarefehler unter Umständen damit kaschieren.


 
Jop, den TLB Bug von AMD beim Phenom 1. Der Defekt blieb aber durch das Bios Update liefen zumindest die CPUs.

Vielleicht gibts auch ein technologisches Gespräch zwischen Intel und den Herstellern, bzw. dem Hersteller des Controllers und man kann das Problem mit einem Firmwareupdate beseitigen. Das muss man abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt (was ich ja schon mal gesagt habe, einfach mal warten).
Sollte es aber auch Probleme beim 2011 geben, hat Intel in der Tat ein Problem.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Die Menge der User die allerdings ne SSD nutzen ist deutlich kleiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Klar, so viele wird das auch nicht betreffen, ist letztendlich so wie mit dem Sata Gate. Die meisten nutzen eine Platte und ein Laufwerk, das kann man mit den Sata 3 Ports abdecken und die Sata 2 Ports werden nie benutzt, also fällt ein Defekt auch nie auf.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es werden ja anscheinend auch Funktionen abgeschaltet.



das stimmt schon, nur mit anderen SSD Controllern laufen diese Funktionen ja einwandfrei, nur eben mit bestimmten nicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was für die Kunden relevant ist, ist, dass es wieder im Zusammenhang mit dem SB Chipsatz Probleme gibt.



Da es offenbar kein Grundsätzliches Problem mit SB Chipsätzen ist sondern nur in bestimmten kombinationen sollte man hier nicht pauschalisieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sollte es aber auch Probleme beim 2011 geben, hat Intel in der Tat ein Problem.



reine ins blaue Spekulation, der Patsburg ist ein komplett anderer Chipsatz.

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Die Probleme treten mit Marvel und mit Sandforce Controller auf.
Hast du ne Liste bei welchen ja und bei welchen nicht?

Man könnte schon pauschal sagen das SB bei den Sata Ports nen größeres Problem hat.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Und ich würd momentan auch sagen das es beim Intel-Eigenem-Controller auch vorkommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> das stimmt schon, nur mit anderen SSD Controllern laufen diese Funktionen ja einwandfrei, nur eben mit bestimmten nicht.



Bist du dir da vollkommen sicher?



XE85 schrieb:


> reine ins blaue Spekulation, der Patsburg ist ein komplett anderer Chipsatz.



Jop, hat aber nichts zu bedeuten, denn die Entwickler sind die gleichen.


----------



## spionkaese (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du dir da vollkommen sicher?
> 
> 
> 
> Jop, hat aber nichts zu bedeuten, denn die Entwickler sind die gleichen.


P4 war auch Schrott, deswegen ist alles was von Intel kommt prinzipiell schei*** 
[/IRONIE]


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

So schauts aus, und so Sachen wie nen Sata-Controller etc. nimmt man aus den vorhandenen Plänen und knallt das als Modul auf den Chip und gut ist. So was Designed NIEMAND jedes mal neu. Das wäre viel viel viel zu teuer und Fehleranfällig. Ganz zu schweigen von den längeren Entwicklungszeiten...

XE85 du lehnst dich mit deinen Aussagen extrem weit aus dem Fenster. Zumal ich gesagt habe, es interessiert den User nicht, woher das Problem kommt, er hat eins, und das zählt. Warum unterstellst du mir, dass ich da pauschalisieren würde??? Leute haben Probleme und das ist fakt, oder willst du uns jetzt erzählen, dass sich die Leute das einbilden, und der Bugreport von Intel eine optische Täuschung ist???...

@GoldenMic:

Da für Sockel 2011 wohl zu gewissen/großen Teilen auf die gleichen Schaltblöcke zurückgegriffen wird um Kosten zu sparen, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, und gerade bei Sockel 2011 werden wohl eher eine Vielzahl der User eine SSD haben im Vergleich zu 1155.

Auch wird die durchschnittliche Anzahl an Platten deutlich höher sein. Man kauft sich die Plattform nicht einfach so zum Spaß an der Freude im Normalfall.


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das Problem jetzt aber mit dem Sata-Bug vom Frühjahr zu vergleichen finde ich nicht richtig. Beim B1 Stepping musste man das Board ja einschicken damit der Fehler behoben werden konnte. 

Aber dieser Fehler lässt sich ja mit ein paar mehr oder weniger einfachen Schritten beheben,LPM per Regfile disablen,BIOS auf den neusten Stand bringen per UEFI Update und danach eben noch mal das CMOS clearen, das sollte wohl jeder hinbekommen.

Von daher verstehe ich nicht,warum hier jetzt so maßlos dramatisiert wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Übel übel, wer da jetzt wohl den schwarzen Peter gezogen hat. Irgendwie ist das schade das es mittlerweile so viel Murks bei der Hardware gemacht wird.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



axxo schrieb:


> Das Problem jetzt aber mit dem Sata-Bug vom Frühjahr zu vergleichen finde ich nicht richtig. Beim B1 Stepping musste man das Board ja einschicken damit der Fehler behoben werden konnte.
> 
> Aber dieser Fehler lässt sich ja mit ein paar mehr oder weniger einfachen Schritten beheben,LPM per Regfile disablen,BIOS auf den neusten Stand bringen per UEFI Update und danach eben noch mal das CMOS clearen, das sollte wohl jeder hinbekommen.
> 
> Von daher verstehe ich nicht,warum hier jetzt so maßlos dramatisiert wird.


 
Das löst aber anscheinend nicht das Problem bei allen Leuten. Manche haben noch immer Probleme, nur weniger, und bei anderen hat sich gar nichts geändert. Im Moment sind das in meinen Augen eher notdürftige Flicken, die die Symptome beheben, aber wirklich an den Kern des Problems ist man noch nicht gedrungen, bzw. man hat zumindest noch keine Lösung dafür.

Erst die nächsten Wochen/Monate werden da wohl zeigen können, was nun genau Sache ist, und es es sich per Software komplett beheben lässt, oder auch ein Hardwarefehler mit eine Rolle spielt. Von welcher Seite auch immer...


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

@axxo:
Keiner kann dir sagen ob das dauerhafte Lösungen sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Erst die nächsten Wochen/Monate werden da wohl zeigen können, was nun genau Sache ist, und es es sich per Software komplett beheben lässt, oder auch ein Hardwarefehler mit eine Rolle spielt. Von welcher Seite auch immer...


 
Das sehe ich ebenso. Man muss die Sache im Auge behalten, gerade im Bezug auf den Chipsätzen, die Intel in der nächsten Zeit bringen wird.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Gibt es diesem Fehler nicht schon seit Monaten? Bei Hardwareluxx gibt es ein Tutorial, wie man das Problem beseitigen kann. Bei mir hat das geholfen (P67 + C300).


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das ist richtig, aber es handelt sich ja um einen reproduzierbaren Fehler und der tritt im Moment nicht mehr auf. Bei den Leuten im OCZ Forum die auf die CMOS Sache gekommen sind läuft es nun bereits 14Tage ohne das der Fehler wieder aufgetreten ist.

Trotzdem muss das Problem aber ja dann endgültig zu lösen sein,diese Flickschusterei ist nur ein Notbehelf.
Ich hab es bisher aber eigentlich noch nie erlebt, das ein solch gravierender Fehler nicht irgendwann behoben wurde(zumindest nicht bei einem so häufig verkauftem Produkt).

Im Moment nutze ich ja nur die Corsair SSD da die OCZ schon in Retoure ist, bei Corsair ist der Vorteil das die sich bis jetzt weigern eine neue Firmware für das Modell das ich benutze raus zu bringen, weil die eben eine solche Flickschusterei durch einschränken und runterdrosslen der Hardware nicht betreiben wollen. 
Solange die SSD fehlerfrei und stabil läuft kann ich erstmal damit leben, dennoch erwarte ich natürlich das das Problem zeitnah komplett gelöst wird(ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse),das ist klar.


----------



## billythekitt (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Also ich hab 2x OCZ Vertex 2 sogar im RAID laufen. Habe nie Probleme, seid jetzt gut einem halben jahr. Seitdem ich die habe.


----------



## Hademe (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ich hatte anfangs die typischen symptome mit der c300 64gb. aber nach nem bios und ssd firmware update läuft jetzt alles problemlos.


----------



## H@buster (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

.....wie ist das eigentlich mit den Macbooks?
Da gibt es doch bestimmt auch welche, die mit nem 6er Chipsatz laufen und ne SSD haben, oder?

Gibts von der Front auch solche Berichte?


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

@GoldenMic 

So heute morgen direkt nach dem Anschmeissen des PCs wieder nen Freeze gehabt, der ist auch nicht gleich vollständig sondern beginnt langsam, erst in Firefox, ich konnte dir Programme noch wechseln, naja, und nach 5 Sekunden komplett.

Hab nun mal ein neues BIOS aufgespielt, war dda etwas faul zuletzt 


Interessant vielleicht auch diese BIOS Note von Asus:


                                                                                                                                                            P8P67 Deluxe 1502 BIOS
1. Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken.
oder die hier:


                                                                                                                                                            P8P67 Deluxe 1850 BIOS
Improve system stability.

Mal schauen, so kann ich zwar nicht mehr sagen obs halt an dem "Bug" der diesen Thread beschreibt liegt, außer es tritt weiter auf. Eine Umstellung auf den IDE Modus hab ich gleich mit vorgenommen.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du dir da vollkommen sicher?



Ich kann mich da nur auf das beziehen was in Foren so darüber geschrieben wird. Und diese Aussagen deuten darauf hin.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zumal ich gesagt habe, es interessiert den User  nicht, woher das Problem kommt, er hat eins, und das zählt.


 
Na wenn es den entsprechenden User nicht interessiert woher sein Problem kommt dann ist ihm eh nicht zuhelfen. Das sind dann die die Komponente A tauschen weil sie vll. irgendwo was aufgeschnappt haben und dann verwundert vorm Rechner sitzen weil es eigentlich an Komponente B liegt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

..................................... 

Dir ist schon klar, dass damit gemeint ist, dass dem Kunden egal ist, wer dran Schuld ist, er will eine schnelle, einfache und zuverlässige Lösung, damit er mit dem MIST nicht mehr belästigt wird und fertig...

Wenn man etwas aber nicht verstehen will, dann tut man es auch nicht.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass damit gemeint ist, dass dem Kunden egal ist,  wer dran Schuld ist, er will eine schnelle, einfache und zuverlässige  Lösung, damit er mit dem MIST nicht mehr belästigt wird und fertig...



Das ist schon klar das es dem Kunden egal ist, hat aber mit meiner Aussage relativ wenig zu tun. Es bleibt dabei das man nicht darum herumkommt die Problemquelle zu indentifizieren, denn sonst wird man zu keiner einfachen Lösung kommen.

mfg


----------



## axxo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ich hatte mich zu früh gefreut, hab den Rechner extra über Nacht angelassen um zu sehen ob es nen Bluescreen mit anschliessend verschwundenem Laufwerk gibt, und leider war das auch so .


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Also Problem nicht gelöst?

Wenn ja, geht das "Spielchen" wie erwartet weiter.


----------



## ThB303 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das klingt alles ziemlich erschreckend! Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich bisher absolut 0 Probleme mit meinem System hatte!!
Seit der Installation hatte ich keinerlei Hänger oder Bluescreens!
Ich besitze den i7 2600k, ein Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 mit Bios F3h JZ und einer OCZ Vertex 3 mit 120gb.
Die Vertex 3 habe ich gleich bei Markteinführung gekauft (war aus den 1. Lieferungen die nach Deutschland kamen).
Habe seitdem auch keine neue Firmware aufgespielt.

Es scheint also nur bestimmte Konstellationen zu betreffen!


----------



## axxo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Naja "Spielchen" bedeutet für mich morgen die Corsair SSD ebenfalls wieder einschicken und mir definitiv etwas ohne Sandforce bestellen, die SSD´s mit Marvell Controller laufen wenigstens zuverlässig sobald man das LPM für besagten Port abschaltet. Ist Schade weil mich die Intel 510 120gb jetzt soviel kosten wird wie eine 120gb Vertex 3 Max IOPS, die ich mir eigentlich hätte holen wollen,da diese einen Ticken schneller als die Intel 510 ist,aber da das nunmal mein Systemlaufwerk wird brauch ich einfach was zuverlässiges.

Was komisch ist: Die Freezes treten IMMER um 20:30 und um 1:30 rum auf. Ich hab schon geschaut ob da für irgendwas ein Dienst gestartet wird, Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

haben eigentlich alle ssd hersteller dieses problem oder gibt es eine ssd welche dies problematik nicht aufweißt baue mir demnächst nämlich auch eine neus system  und zwar mit dem  asrock p67 fatal1ty als unterboden oder muss ich ich darauf achten welchen chip die ssd verbaut haben marvell oder sandforce bei wem treten die probleme öfter auf? 

greeez enigma


----------



## axxo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Nach meinem Wissensstand und Erfahrungen mit 2 verschiedenen Sandforce 2281-SSD´s kann ich sagen bei diesem Controller treten die Probleme häufig auf und können zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bisher nicht wirklich permanent behoben werden.

Bei Sata3 - SSD´s mit Marvell(Crucial, Intel510) liegt es wohl nur am LPM, sobald man das in der Registry abschaltet gibt es wohl keine Probleme mehr, da habe ich aber bisher noch keine Praxiserfahrungen, spätestens Ende dieser Woche weiß ich da aber auch bescheid.


----------



## Manner1a (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Die SSD-Technik steckte für mich im April immer noch in den Kinderschuhen. So oft bilden Festplatten nun nicht den Flaschenhals (außer beim Starten des Rechners), dass ich drauf Wert gelegt hätte. Der PC-Spezialist vor Ort sagte nur "SSD sind geil". Da ich nicht happy bin ohne 2x am Tag defragmentieren, gab´s keine SSD für´s neue System. Es gibt durchaus trotzdem Lastszenarien mit mehreren Festplatten, in denen man die ganze Kraft von CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte etc. nutzen kann. Bei 1 internen und 1 externen Festplatte, die jeweils was zu tun bekamen, konnte ich beim gleichzeitigen Spielen (12% CPU das Spiel alleine) dann insgesamt bis zu 100% CPU-Last erreichen bei einem sehr kräftigen, modernen Prozessor mit 4 Kernen, 8 Threads.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass auch normale Festplatten (HDDs) und auch SSDs immer schneller und besser werden. Schade, wenn jemand Probleme mit der Technik hat. SSD ist keine Pflicht, selbst wenn sie im jeweils aktuellen Vergleich mit HDDs mehr Lese-und Schreibgeschwindigkeit haben, kompakter sind, leiser und weniger Strom verbrauchen. Die Preise sind hoch, die Gesamtmenge an Speicher gering. Gering ist auch noch die Zuverlässigkeit. Muss aber nicht auf jedes Modell mit jedem Chipsatz zutreffen


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Warum musst du 2 mal am Tag defragmentieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum musst du 2 mal am Tag defragmentieren?


 
Ich defragmentiere gar nicht mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Hab doch auch nicht von dir gesprochen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Und ich was allgemein, wer defragmentiert noch?


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ich jedenfalls nicht, da SSD.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Und wer Win7 hat auch nicht, da das System das von allein macht im Normalfall.


----------



## Manner1a (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum musst du 2 mal am Tag defragmentieren?



Scherz. Mache ich aber relativ häufig und es macht Spaß, genau wie mit Wartungsprogrammen wie Glary Utilities das System aufräumen, Dateien zu shreddern etc, Antiviren-Komplett-Suchläufe durchzuführen und dem neuen System sonst welche Aufgaben zuzuweisen und dabei im Windows Task Manager CPU-Last und Arbeitsspeicher beobachten. So wurde das neue System "eingefahren".

Auto-Defragmentierung habe ich ausgestellt, da ich sowas eher laufen lassen will, wenn der Rechner wenig zu tun hat und nicht gerade in Spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wer Win7 hat auch nicht, da das System das von allein macht im Normalfall.


 
Eben drum. 
Deswegen kümmert mich sowas auch nicht mehr.



Manner1a schrieb:


> Auto-Defragmentierung habe ich ausgestellt, da ich sowas eher laufen lassen will, wenn der Rechner wenig zu tun hat und nicht gerade in Spielen.



Die Standard Defragmentierung läuft nur im Idle, wenn der Rechner nichts zu tun hat, ist wie mit dem Search Indexer.


----------



## Manner1a (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Standard Defragmentierung läuft nur im Idle, wenn der Rechner nichts zu tun hat, ist wie mit dem Search Indexer.



Ah cooler Tipp hehe das wusste ich gar nicht. Danke


----------



## Verminaard (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum musst du 2 mal am Tag defragmentieren?


 
Gibt ja auch Leute die spielen ganz oft Benchmark.
Egal welcher.


----------



## axxo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Manner1a schrieb:


> Die Preise sind hoch, die Gesamtmenge an Speicher gering.


 

Die Gesamtmenge an Speicher reicht für alles, wofür ein überschneller Zugriff notwendig ist (OS, Anwendungen und je nachdem obs nun ne 120er oder 240er ist kann man sogar noch Spiele darauf unterbringen). Das eine SSD nicht unbedingt dazu da ist, riesige Datenmengen zu lagern wie z.B. Filme,MP3´s usw sollte ja wohl jedem klar sein


----------



## Chrisch (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Hab hier bisher keine Probleme mitm 6er Chipsatz gehabt. Nutze eine Plextor SSD mit Marvel Controller und es läuft seit anbeginn alles wie es soll. Nutze den MSAHCI und nicht den IAStore Treiber.


----------



## Sturmi (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Hm, die Probleme mit dem LPM mit Marvell Controller gab es aber auch schon vor der 6xer Chipsatz-Reihe, hatte das gleiche Problem zum Beispiel bei meinem X58 Board. Da ist aber eher der Marvell Comtroller der Schuldige und das wurde auch schon bei manchen SSDs mit Firmware Updates gefixt ( Crucial M4 nach meinen Infos z.B. ). Bei meiner C300 musste ichs noch manuell abschalten und gut wars.


----------



## dustyjerk (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Hmm.. Also mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 (Max IOPS) gabs bisher keinerlei Probleme zusammen mit dem P67er Chipsatz! Zumindest keine Bluescreens oder Freezes seitdem ich sie hab (ist etwa 3 Monate im Einsatz)!


----------



## Manner1a (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



axxo schrieb:


> Die Gesamtmenge an Speicher reicht für alles, wofür ein überschneller Zugriff notwendig ist (OS, Anwendungen und je nachdem obs nun ne 120er oder 240er ist kann man sogar noch Spiele darauf unterbringen). Das eine SSD nicht unbedingt dazu da ist, riesige Datenmengen zu lagern wie z.B. Filme,MP3´s usw sollte ja wohl jedem klar sein


 
Ja klar hehe und mir ist dann klar, dass bei den Preisen SSD noch nichts für mich ist. Bei den Festplatten kann man´s so klassich halten wie bei Kabel-Mäusen und Kabel-Tastaturen: Das hat vor 20 Jahren schon gut funktioniert, das geht heute auch noch 

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob man mit HDD Festplatten die eine normale, nicht kostenintensive "natürliche Entwicklung" durchmachen in 2 Jahren im Windows 7 Leistungsindex über 5,9 hinaus kommt. Also sauber und fein ausgearbeitet . Solange die 5,9 Punkte-Grenze für HDDs nicht aufgehoben wird, solange wird eine SSD für mich auch immer die letzte sinnvolle Aufrüst-Option sein.

Kein Kaufzwang für SSDs, genau wie kein Kaufzwang einer externen Grafikkarte bei Sandy Bridge mit integrierter Grafik. Mein System ist viel konservativer als deins abgestimmt und auch "schwächer". Kann nicht lange dauern, bis SSDs Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten von über 1000MB/s erreichen. 

Aber guter Einwand von dir. MfG


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das haben Sie bereits


----------



## Manner1a (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Boah cool fette Wurste hehe dann werden SSD ja so langsam richtig gut. Bleiben halt, wenn HDDs immer höhere Lese-und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten erreichen, immer noch die überlegenen Zugriffszeiten der SSDs. Und bei immer höheren Geschwidigkeiten werden SSDs sicher auch bald allgemein zuverlässig sein (freu), sowohl die Hardware als auch die Ansteuerung durch die Software. Bleibt noch der Windows 7 Leistungsindex, der bei mir in Ungnade gefallen ist. Wenn eine Verdoppelung der Lese-und Schreibgeschwindikeiten bei SSDs eine höhere Festplatten-Wertung zulassen, dann wird bei Halbierung der Zugriffszeiten bei HDDs doch bestimmt auch ein höherer Wert drin sein als diese ewigen, fiesen 5,9. 

Man hat dann zwar nicht der Zeit voraus überragende Leistung zum hohen Preis, aber beständige Technik, die gut funktioniert. Liebe Grüße an dieser Stelle an alle Nerds.

Ging früher eine HDD mal kaputt, hat man gesagt: "Naja sind ja nur 100Euro, die verloren gehen."
Heute sagt man bei SSDs: "Naja sind ja nur 100GB an unwichtigen Daten wie Einstellungen, Basis-Programmen und evtl. Spielen, die verloren gehen." 

Leider kann ich keine Lösungen anbieten, weil ich nicht in den saueren Apfel gebissen habe und auf SSD verzichtet habe. Es ging im April für 600€ Budget um Grundperformance. Vor einer SSD würden Grafikkarte und evtl. eine Verdoppelung des Arbeitsspeichers drankommen.


----------



## axxo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Im Betrieb einer SSD rät dir bisher aber noch jeder Hersteller zu regelmäßigen Backups, von daher kann ja soviel an Daten nicht verloren gehen, wenn man sich daran hält.
Ich hab mir jetzt letztendlich ne Intel510 bestellt, bin mal gespannt obs damit besser laufen wird.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Dir rät allgemein JEDER, der sich mit Datensicherheit auskennt zu Backups. Egal ob SSD oder HDD. Sobald Daten wichtig/relevant sind, muss man diese immer sichern per Backup oder raid 1 z.B.

Denn auch HDD können von jetzt auf gleich ausfallen...


----------



## axxo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Das ist klar aber im Falle einer SSD würde ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zu regelmässigeren Backups als mit einer HDD raten, zumal ja sogar beim Updaten der Firmware sogar unter Umständen die Daten verloren gehen können. 
Die Ausfallquote bei SSDs erscheint mir, zumindest nachdem ich mich jetzt wirklich durch alle Herstellerforen gelesen habe, noch viel zu hoch. Klar, Rückmeldungen gibts meist nur dann wenn etwas schiefgelaufen ist, trotzdem finde ichs erschreckend wieviele Threads z.B. im Corsair und OCZ Forum von plötzlichen Ausfällen nach Betrieb von 3 Monaten usw. berichten.


----------



## klefreak (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Wegen der Ausfallraten:

Google Übersetzer

DIe neuen 2TB Hdd'S haben relativ schlechte Werte!
SSD's liegen im MIttelfeld

mfg

ps: verbaue in neueren Rechnern immer eine SSD, dank Backup habe ich da wenig Sorgen, dass meine Kunden viele Daten verlieren.. (hierfür einfach 100gb vom 1-2tb Datengrab abzweigen für ein regelm backup..  )


----------



## axxo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Mal ne andere Sache: ich hab mir noch ne 2tb Sata3 HDD geholt,und so viel langsamer als ne Agility3 60gb ist die übrigens auch nicht,zumindest was die realen Übertragungsraten im Betrieb angeht.


----------



## spionkaese (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



Manner1a schrieb:


> Boah cool fette Wurste hehe dann werden SSD ja so langsam richtig gut. Bleiben halt, wenn HDDs immer höhere Lese-und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten erreichen, immer noch die überlegenen Zugriffszeiten der SSDs. Und bei immer höheren Geschwidigkeiten werden SSDs sicher auch bald allgemein zuverlässig sein (freu), sowohl die Hardware als auch die Ansteuerung durch die Software. Bleibt noch der Windows 7 Leistungsindex, der bei mir in Ungnade gefallen ist. Wenn eine Verdoppelung der Lese-und Schreibgeschwindikeiten bei SSDs eine höhere Festplatten-Wertung zulassen, dann wird bei Halbierung der Zugriffszeiten bei HDDs doch bestimmt auch ein höherer Wert drin sein als diese ewigen, fiesen 5,9.
> 
> Man hat dann zwar nicht der Zeit voraus überragende Leistung zum hohen Preis, aber beständige Technik, die gut funktioniert. Liebe Grüße an dieser Stelle an alle Nerds.
> 
> ...


 Der Leistungsindex bei den Festplatten müsste mal hochskaliert werden, ich schaff beim cpu mit meinem uralt-e6750 conroe@3,2GHz 6,5 P.
Bei der GPU 7,7 P. (HD5850@800MHz oder so)
Und mit ner 1TB HDD 5,9


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und mit ner 1TB HDD 5,9


 
Die HDD schafft immer nur 5,9, mehr geht bei keiner.


----------



## spionkaese (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die HDD schafft immer nur 5,9, mehr geht bei keiner.


Ist der Test so ausgelegt (0->5,9 HDD >5,9 SSD etc.) oder ist das einfach hardcoded?


----------



## klefreak (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



axxo schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache: ich hab mir noch ne 2tb Sata3 HDD geholt,und so viel langsamer als ne Agility3 60gb ist die übrigens auch nicht,zumindest was die realen Übertragungsraten im Betrieb angeht.


 
mit der "realen" Übertragungsrate, wenn damit die "kontinuierliche Lese/schreibleistung gemeint ist, da sind SSD's (zb vertex3 bis550mb/s) gegenüber schnellen 2tb welche auch 140mb/s schaffen können "NUR" um den Faktor 2-3 schneller, das ist war...
ALLERDINGS:

Die Zugriffszeiten sind bei einer SSD (0,0x-0,x ms) gegenüber einer HDD (9-12ms) um den Faktor 50-100 schneller, dies wirkt sich gerade dann aus, wenn zb beim Windowsstart sehr viele kleine Dateien gelesen werden müssen.
--> Defragmentieren hilft hier auch wenig, da auch die "normalen" HDD's bei kleinen Dateien in ihrer SChreib und Leseleistung einbrechen, eine SSD hat hier halt mehr "Polster"

mfg


EDIT: der Leistungsindex ist eh für den POPO, MS hat doch gesagt, dass eine Magnetscheibe nie über 5,9 kommt, egal wie schnell sie ist (Raptor vs ssd)
--> für die reale performance bringt der "Bench" eh nix


----------



## axxo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

OCZ hat heute neue Firmware released, die nicht nur diese ganzen Probleme umgehen soll, sondern auch die Einheiten wieder auf der selben Geschwindigkeit,wie vor FW Version 2.08 laufen lasst, man darf gespannt sein. 

Changelog: http://www.oczenterprise.com/support/firmware/OCZ_SSD_v211_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Die neue Firmware, welche die Probleme im Zusammenhang mit Intels Chipsatz-Fehler beseitigen soll, wurde laut der News -Verursacht Fehler in Intel-Chipsatz SSD-Probleme? (Update) - 23.07.2011 - ComputerBase- von SandForce in Zusammenarbeit mit Intel entwickelt. 

Erfahrungen betroffener User mit der neuen Firmware wären interessant.


----------



## axxo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ich hab mittlerweile eine OCZ Max Iops 120gb verbaut und kann sagen das die neue Firmware echt was taugt, geschwindigkeit ist Top und Freezes oder Bluescreens hatte ich bisher auch keine mehr.

Es gibt zwar noch immer negative Rückmeldungen im OCZ Forum aber das liegt wohl daran das einige Leute mit ASUS Boards wohl noch ein neues UEFI Update aufspielen müssen welches sich gerade bei Asus in der final Beta Stage befindet, dieses beinhaltet die neuste OROM(?) Version die dann zu Firmware 2.11 100% kompatibel sein soll.Da ist wohl wieder erstmal warten angesagt.


----------



## klefreak (1. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

verliert man seine daten, wenn man eine Vertex 3 updatet? (von "stock" auf 2.11 )

ich konnte das bisher nirgends nachlesen 
bitte um Erfahrungsberichte

mfg


----------



## axxo (1. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Nein die Daten bleiben bei einem Firmwareupdate eigentlich erhalten, dennoch ist es natürlich ratsam, vor solchen Aktionen immer ein Backup anzulegen. 
Genauso ist eigentlich oder zumindest wenn man Performance oder Stabilitätsprobleme hat ratsam nach dem Firmwareupgrade einen Secure-Erase durchzuführen und dann die Daten/Backup neu aufzuspielen.


----------



## klefreak (1. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

@ AXXO:

danke, dann werd cih nach nem Backup das Teil "updaten


----------



## axxo (1. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Es gibt wohl für die Asus P8Z68-V Reihe nun endlich eine neue UEFI Version mit dem neusten OROM, hab dieses Post im OCZ Forum gefunden:



> I'm update my ASUS P8Z68-V PRO to NEW Bios 0606 (no beta) and my boot rom Intel RAID is updated to 10.6.0.1091 !



Mit Intel Raid Rom 10.6.0.1091 und Intel Rapid Storage Treiber 10.6.1002 sollten die OCZ Sata3 Laufwerke mit der neuen Firmware 2.11 nun optimal funktionieren. 

Sollten dann immer noch Probleme auftreten sollte man es mit einem kompletten CMOS-Clear versuchen(kann an korrupten IME-Table liegen) sowie darauf achten, das die neuste Version des Intel Management Engine Interface installiert ist (Version 1.2.0.1030), welche den HECI.sys nicht mehr lädt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neuste Intel ME Interface Treiber wird via INF-Treiber Tool von Intel installiert, kann sein das man vorher aber manuell den alten deinstallieren und rebooten muß(war zumindest bei mir anders nicht möglich!).
Das ist übrigens nur notwendig, falls immer noch Probleme auftauchen!



Von meinem eigenen System kann ich derzeit berichten das der Fehler nun komplett gar nicht mehr auftritt, LPM kann man nun wieder aktiviert lassen und auch C1E und Intel Speed Step macht der SSD nun nix mehr aus.
Auch Standby/Sleepmode funktioniert nun ohne Probleme, in der Ereignisanzeige gibts zwar ab und an noch mal einen Fehler von wegen "Laufwerk hat nicht innerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit geantwortet(oder so ähnlich)" aber das resultiert nun nicht mehr in Stottern oder Bluescreens, der Workaround funktioniert nun.

Auch Leistungstechnisch ist wohl alles ok, anscheinend wurde nicht wie bei Crucial an der Leistung runtergeschraubt um die Latenzprobleme zu beseitigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (1. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Probleme sich jetzt wirklich bei allen dauerhaft beheben lassen. SB hat den Leuten wirklich schon mehr als genug Probleme bereitet.


----------



## axxo (1. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ja was ich besonders mies finde ist das sich Intel wirklich komplett von dem "Problem" distanziert, Sandforce aber darauf hinweist das man auf jeden Fall Intel Raid Rom 10.6.xx benötigt, also muss der Fehler ja irgendwo bei Intel gelegen haben. 

Den schwarzen Peter haben so eben die SSD Hersteller zugeschoben bekommen, die halt anfangs hektisch irgendwelche Workarounds gebastelt haben die aber nichts Halbes und nix Ganzes waren.

Ich möchte meine Hand für OCZ jetzt nicht ins Feuer legen, aber bisher gibts fast nur gute Resonanzen mit der neuen Firmware (ausser von Asus-Mainboard Usern die bis gestern noch kein Bios mit Intel 10.6.xxx Raid Rom zur Verfügung hatten.....) und auch bei mir sind nun alle Probleme verschwunden.


Edit: Es soll jetzt sogar schon teilweise Orom Version 11.0.0.1124 für einige Boards erhältlich sein, scheint als würde wohl jetzt täglich nachgebessert.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Danke auf jedenfall für die Updates axxo.

@Skysnake: Es gibt aber auch ne Menge die unendlich viel Spaß mit haben.
Man sollte bedenken das SSD's immernoch kein Mainstream sind und das Chipsatzfiasko hielt sich für den Kunden auch in Grenzen, es war ja nicht gesagt das etwas passieren wird, aber es könnte.


----------



## axxo (2. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Ja vor allem gibt OCZ derzeit an über 100.000 Einheiten der SATA3 Laufwerke verkauft zu haben und die RMA-Rate ist immernoch unter 1% und selbst daran arbeite man im Moment mit Hochdruck, finde ich immer noch besser als Intel die angeblich von nix wissen aber ihr Raid ROM alle 5 Tage updaten. 

Bei Corsair hackt man derzeit nur auf der Konkurrenz rum und bekommt so tolle Ratschläge wie "einfach mal alle C-States abschalten und die VCore auf 1.3V stellen"(übertriebenes Zitat meinerseits aber ihr wisst was ich meine....) und wird vertröstet bzw. soll es ja seit der Rückrufaktion keinerlei Probleme mehr geben,die Rückmeldungen in deren Supportforum sagen da aber was komplett anderes. Das ist übrigens von nun an meine Anlaufstelle für Recherchen bevor ich was kaufe: einfach mal schauen wieviele und was für Fehler so in den jeweiligen Supportforen gemeldet werden.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Danke auf jedenfall für die Updates axxo.
> 
> @Skysnake: Es gibt aber auch ne Menge die unendlich viel Spaß mit haben.
> Man sollte bedenken das SSD's immernoch kein Mainstream sind und das Chipsatzfiasko hielt sich für den Kunden auch in Grenzen, es war ja nicht gesagt das etwas passieren wird, aber es könnte.


 
GoldenMic, du weißt aber aus der Werbeforschung, dass ein negativer Kunde (sorry, mir fällt der richtige Begriff grad nicht ein -.-) ungefähr 5-20 top zufriedene Kunden aufwiegt. Warum reden wir hier überhaupt über Intel und Probleme wenn es so wenige betrifft? Richtig, weil es gar nicht sooo wenige sind, und zusätzlich eben diese noch viel stärker ins Gewicht fallen als die zufriedenen.

Und btw. nur um es mal zu verdeutlichen, die Chipsatzprobleme haben sogar Leute mitbekommen, die mit IT-Hardware normal absolut nichts am Hut haben, das sagt eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## axxo (2. August 2011)

*AW: Intel: Erneut Problem mit den 6x-er Chipsätzen?*

Vor allem hat die Sache mit dem Sata Fehler und dem dann bereinigten B3 Stepping wohl eins bewirkt: Die Leute haben sich wohl darauf verlassen, das nun mit B3 so ziemlich alle größeren Fehler ausgemerzt sind, dann ist es ja nur verständlich, das ein (angeblicher) weiterer Fehler für großes Aufsehen sorgt und von Intel bewusst runtergespielt bzw. verleugnet wird.


----------

